# [SOLVED] Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

Not sure where to post this since I don't know what the problem is! My brother's computer (Hp Pavilion p6677c desktop) suddenly and unexpectedly shut down last Sunday and would not start for him. The front power button light would not come on nor start the computer. The green light on back was on though. I took the side off and cleaned it out as it was very dusty inside. Put it back together and hooked everything back up and pushed the start button and it came back on with no problem. Stayed running until today (Thursday-4 days later) and the same thing happened. Did the same thing of blowing dust out and it is now running again. But, since it has happened twice, I'm sure it will happen again. Any suggestions on what it could be?:sad:


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly*

Most likely needs the CPU heatsink and fan thoroughly
cleaned out with an airduster.

Sounds to me like the PC is overheating and shutting down for it's
own protection.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly*

That's what I did. Used compressed air can to blow it out. Could there still be a particle stuck in CPU somehow? I was extremely dirty the first time I blew it out but very little visible on the second time. How else could I clean it more thoroughly?


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly*



jamjps said:


> That's what I did. Used compressed air can to blow it out. Could there still be a particle stuck in CPU somehow? I was extremely dirty the first time I blew it out but very little visible on the second time. How else could I clean it more thoroughly?


Maybe you could remove it from the CPU and
clean it that way, and while your in there clean off 
all the old Heat paste and apply new paste to the processor.

Definately sounds like you are on the right track.

Edit > here is a app that will tell you how hot your cpu is getting
it will be a good indicator of the thermal shutdown.

Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly*

Do some thorough cleaning of the board. Make sure to detach all power connectors from the board, drives and the mains plug. Also remove all ram sticks, the heatsink and cpu. Have yourself grounded while handling the ram sticks. Clean the contacts of the ram sticks too. Wipe off the old thermal paste from cpu and heatsink and apply fresh layer on the cpu. Reseat the cpu and heatsink then put everything back together.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly*

Thanks! I'll be going there tomorrow and run the Real Temp. I don't have any paste so would have to get some or take it somewhere to have it done. I'll post back after I do something.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly*



jamjps said:


> Thanks! I'll be going there tomorrow and run the Real Temp. I don't have any paste so would have to get some or take it somewhere to have it done. I'll post back after I do something.


Good luck and come back and let us know how you got on.
:smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly*

Your description of the problem is very typical of a failing PSU. Do you have or can you borrow a known good PSU to try?


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly*

So, you don't think it's anything to do with CPU? They do have a older HP computer that I could swap PSU's with for awhile to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly*

HP Pavilion p6677c Magnesium Gray Edition Desktop PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion p6677c Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
Specs are available here. Thought it was to long to post them.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly*

CPU's are pretty bullet proof and your description sounds like a power problem.
If the older PSU is good and has sufficient power, try it.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly*

OK. I will. It is in a running pc, albeit old and slow, it is working. Do I need to check connections?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly*

Yes, be certain that all of the connections are properly connected.


----------



## jamjps (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly*

They didn't want me to try the old power supply since it's about 9 years old so just cleaned it out again and if it happens again take it to a repair shop. If it does happen again, I'll be sure to post what we find out. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Desktop PC shuts down unexpectedly*

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------

